# Expensive hobby!



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of charging a viewing fee

















Photos changed now with Mazzer Portafilter bracket removed and boilers up to pressure









Removing bracket allows easy manipulation to distribute and also greatly reduces static effect


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow... That's "green"!!

Lovely setup.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## reelcoffy (May 14, 2012)

A dream setup....

that white worktop must be a challenge to keep clean of coffee grinds


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks too clean. I'm guessing it is just for show and is never used


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The expensive hobby comment got me doing a rough calculation on the cost of coffee at home compared to drinking the same amount in a High Street coffee shop. My very rough calculation was that I would spend around £1900 more in the coffee shop than at home. That was 18 coffees a week for a year, less home drink making consumables and electrickery

So clearly any espresso machine up to around Izzo Alex Duetto outlay is a money saving bargain:coffee:









And yes that is very green,white and shiny kinda kitchen.


----------



## mrbritish (Jul 2, 2012)

nice green splashback is it glass or perspex?

ps.nice setup by the way


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

mrbritish said:


> nice green splashback is it glass or perspex?
> 
> ps.nice setup by the way


Its 6mm glass and the colour was custom selected as a RAL colour matching opposite wall wallpaper.

Drat, I missed:

- putting the calculator (for BR) in the photo

- have the pressure up on the gauges









- Mazzer with the now removed Portafilter holder.


----------

